# Mysql timestamp umrechnen



## Nucleus (30. August 2003)

Weiß jemand wie man die Timestamp in eine normale Zeit umwandelt ? 

20030826223112 = ?

danke, mfg nucle


----------



## Daxi (30. August 2003)

Schaut danach aus:

YYYYMMDDHHmmss

Y = Jahr
M = Monat
D = Tag
H = Stunde
m = Minute
s = Sekunde.


```
$year = substr($ts,0,4);
$month = substr($ts,4,2);
$day = substr($ts,6,2);
$hour = substr($ts,8,2);
$minute = substr($ts,10,2);
$second = substr($ts,12,2);
```


----------



## mAu (30. August 2003)

Müsste so gehen:


```
<?PHP
$time = 20030826223112; //bzw. aus mysql spalte auslesen und dann in variable speichern
echo date("H:i",$time);
?>
```

*edit*
mist, zu spät... aber gehts nicht so wir ich hier hab?

*edit2*
Gibts einen unterschied zwischen UNIX Timestamp und mysql Timestamp...?


----------



## Mark (30. August 2003)

Hi!

Was ist eine "normale Zeit"? - was genau brauchst Du?
Neben der "Umwandlung" per PHP "danach", kannst Du Dir die Zeit auch Formatiert zurückgeben lassen:
(aus'm MySQL-Manual)

mysql> select DATE_FORMAT('1997-10-04 22:23:00', '%W %M %Y');
        -> 'Saturday October 1997'
mysql> select DATE_FORMAT('1997-10-04 22:23:00', '%H:%i:%s');
        -> '22:23:00'
mysql> select DATE_FORMAT('1997-10-04 22:23:00', '%D %y %a %d %m %b %j');
        -> '4th 97 Sat 04 10 Oct 277'
mysql> select DATE_FORMAT('1997-10-04 22:23:00', '%H %k %I %r %T %S %w');
        -> '22 22 10 10:23:00 PM 22:23:00 00 6'
mysql> select DATE_FORMAT('1999-01-01', '%X %V');
        -> '1998 52'


----------



## Tim C. (30. August 2003)

@Mauri, nein so wie du es hast geht es nicht, weil es kein UNIX-Timestamp ist. Lass dir mal via date() das Datum von der Zahl ausgeben, wenn du diese als Timestamp Argument übergibst, da dürftest du jenseits von Gut und Böse landen.


----------



## Nucleus (30. August 2003)

Danke  an alle habs so gelöst  :

function convert($timeString) {
	return mktime(
		substr($timeString, 8,2),
		substr($timeString, 10,2),
		substr($timeString, 12,2),
		substr($timeString, 4,2),
		substr($timeString, 6,2),
		substr($timeString, 0,4)
	);
}

$date = convert("j.m., H:i", convert($datensatzs["datum"]));


----------

